# Grilled Vegetable Kabobs



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Made these the other night, they were wonderful.

I just had an assortment of items to put on there:

Cherry Tomatoes
Purple Onion
White Onion
Green Bell Pepper
Red Bell Pepper
Zucchini Squash
Mushrooms
Pepperoni (Yes, you read that right) Just try it, you will love it!

For these, I used allegro (store bought) marinade. Very tasty! Grilled about 15 minutes, till they were tender.




















I also grilled some pork chops to go with these (also used allegro and some season salt).


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought late night TV was bad for showing food commercials!!! 

YUMMY!!!!!!

Those twins are going to come out healthy as can be with all these grilled veggies to grow on!!!!!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I just cannot wait until garden season, and I can use fresh veggies!!!!


----------

